# zypher bringing back loco



## popsss (Mar 8, 2021)

im running 3 locos have no problem assigning and getting each running at what they were set at. heres my question . when i bring back a loco it runs at the setting of of previous loco . how or can i bring back and contiue to run ar previous setting . im bring it back to use sounds thanks


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

This is a feature/bug with the Zephyr. It is caused by using a throttle lever that is a set throttle with fixed end points. There are two possible solutions you can use to this. The first is to buy an accessory throttle like the Digitrax UT6 throttle. This throttle has a knob with no fixed points. If I remember correctly, this is how @Stejones82 solved this problem with his Zephyr system. 

I went a slightly different route and bought the Digitrax LNWI wireless interface. This plugs into the loconet connection on the Zephyr and lets you use your phone or a tablet for an extra throttle. Digitrax provides links to free apps for either Android or Apple devices that let you control the system as a throttle. I found that I like this system better because I can set the software to display more than one throttle at a time. Switching trains is the simple process of using the second or third throttle being displayed. Since it is all electronic, even when you need to switch the throttle to a different setting it keeps the original settings of that train.
Hope that helps a little.


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

If you have 2 DC packs you can wire them into the jump terminals and use those as individual throttles for each loco. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

If Digitrax used a rotary encoder instead of a potentiometer for the throttle in the Zepher, this problem wouldn't exist.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> If Digitrax used a rotary encoder instead of a potentiometer for the throttle in the Zepher, this problem wouldn't exist.


Yup. Were it not for the fact that only the base station exhibits this issue (and it's a BIG issue), and that it's relatively easy to solve with an add-on throttle or two, I'd call it a deal-breaker for Digitrax. That was a bad design decision on their part -- probably caused by trying NOT to stray too far from the DC power packs people were used to.


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Yes, I purchased a DT602 throttle which plugs into the Loconet port of the Zephyr DCS52/51. I did not get the "D" model which would allow radio wireless control, nor do I have the IR receiver ... yet. So I run mine plugged into the Zephyr. 

It works great!!! 

I have a small oval temporary track and easily run three locomotives. 

First, since it is a multi-throttle, you have two control wheels which simultaneously and independently control two different locomotives. Second, if you have three going, and change one of the throttles to the 'third' loco, it does NOT change to the previous setting of the abandoned locomotive. In other words: 

Locomotives A, B, and C all running. 

A set to 50%
B set to 40% 
C set to 30% 

A & B currently under control of the two throttle knobs of the DT602. 

Using the locomotive recall or select op, changing throttle from A to C, C comes under control at its previous 30% throttle setting, not 50%.


----------



## popsss (Mar 8, 2021)

Stejones82 said:


> Yes, I purchased a DT602 throttle which plugs into the Loconet port of the Zephyr DCS52/51. I did not get the "D" model which would allow radio wireless control, nor do I have the IR receiver ... yet. So I run mine plugged into the Zephyr.
> 
> It works great!!!
> 
> ...


thanks for all the replys


----------

